# getting wax off last year's traps--how to



## Throwback

how do ya'll do it? 

I am trying the 1 gallon vinegar/4 gallons water trick I saw on trapperman. They have set up for about 3 days and the wax is still on them but it's kind of "tacky". I rinsed the goop off the top and added about a half a gallon of vinegar back in there. I'll probably try to pressure wash them tomorrow. 

any other ideas? 

never did any serious K9 trapping before last year and never thought about it till now. 


I'll tell you if you need to clean rust and gunk off of traps that vinegar trick will work. I;ve got one that was COVERED in dust and dirt from hanging in a chicken pen for several years, it looks almost brand new now. 

I only have about 10 traps I'm doing this to so I don't/can't go all out with a cement mixer, etc. like some said on trapperman. I'd really rather not use lye cause of pets and kids. 

Throwback


----------



## Coastie

Try just boiling them in clean water, let them come to a good rolling boil then turn the fire off and let the water cool. The wax should come to the surface and harden there and you can skim it off. Might not take all of it off but should get them good and clean and ready for your new wax and dye.


----------



## watashot89

Are you just trying to get off the wax to re-dye and wax them? We re-dyed and waxed our traps about a month ago. If so we let them sit outside after trapping season and rust. Then we presherwash the traps real good to get all the dirt off. Next we we get watter boiling real good, then put the traps in and put the dye in right after. let them stay in there boiling with the new dye for about a hour. Then take them out, let them dry, then wax them and hang em up again. When they boil the wax comes off and the new dye gets on the traps at the same time. Note: the dye "sticks" to the rusty areas better. Thats why we let them sit outside all year. This is how grandad taught me, and hes been doin it for years and it works really good.


----------



## javery

I just boiled mine and it worked pretty good.


----------



## sqhunter

Don't use wax myself, but I would just boil them.  The wax will melt and come to the top.


----------



## famlytraprz

Now that you have soaked them in the vinegar, I would neutralize it with baking soda and water first.  Next just boil your traps in the dye you normally would, hand dry quickly with old towel, and redip in your wax of choice.  As has been stated above, the old wax will melt and float to the top.  The boiling in clean water is an extra step thats not necessary when redoing the volume of traps that I prepare.  I use the same dye through out the season, I just scrape the old wax off the top and leave the dye and water in the pot for the next time.  Saves money and time.


----------



## LoCountryHunter

sqhunter said:


> Don't use wax myself, but I would just boil them.  The wax will melt and come to the top.



X2  I do dye them but was is a headace and my traps are fast enough.


----------



## bob28

We boil ours.


----------



## dakotajoe

I dye and wax my traps all in one. I'll let the water come to a good boil, put the traps in, then add dye.  after about 40 minutes, I then add wax and turn the heat off as soon as its all melted.  the wax rises to the top.  As I pull the traps out they get a good thin layer of wax and the boiling seems to remove any scents that may be held up in the wax.  it seems very effective.  By the end of the trapping season, they are pretty much wax free.  To remove your wax I'd agree with "Coastie"  The wax floats and will be easy to remove when the water cools.


----------

